# Lake inversion



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

It appears that the lake may have flipped yesterday. Called a "water inversion" the surface gets a bunch of dark pieces of mossy looking crud on it and the water gets a funny milky color to it. 

AND THE FISHING SUCKS !!!!

This was most obvious in the area south of Gull Shoal, and it may not happen all across the lake at the same time. 

Currents, high air temps. and sudden surface temperature changes all play a roll in it. 

When I looked up lake inversions, I got a bunch of stuff about mirages caused by air inversions over water.

Expert insight welcome!! Or anyone really.


----------



## Iowa Dave (Sep 27, 2009)

Ok now Jim I have heard all of the Excuses for not catching fish  The wind switched, Changed Directions, Full moon now the lake turned over.  LOL

Seriously though I don't know about Erie but here our lakes usually don't turn over (stratify) till it is much hotter and it is the hot weather warms up the surface and the hot surface water turns over with the bottom cold water. Anyway I looked up an article on Stratification on Google have not had time to read it yet but here it is. 
http://www.islandnet.com/~see/weather/elements/turnlakes.htm
Maybe the wind that has been hitting you guy's has caused it who knows.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

I wouldn't think so, not in May, however I'll take the excuse, we were short any limits this weekend so it sounds good to me.


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Just read the article. Never knew it could happen in the Spring...learn something new everyday. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

It makes sense and sounds like a good enough reason. Plus with all the dead smelt I heard about they could be full and thats another reason 
FISHING SUCKS!!!!
All I know is I hope it changes soon. It can give a guy a complex

I've even tried diffrent shirts and shoe to change my luck If thats the case the wife won't look at me so wierd


----------



## fishinbula (Aug 30, 2007)

Lake Erie does flip and its normally when the lake hits a certain temperature ... I was just talking with a buddy about this and we couldn't remember what temperature it was when the lake would flip ..
... once it settles back down the fishing is normally really good


----------



## harle96 (Aug 2, 2005)

Wonder if it flipped in the Spring of 2003?


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Is that why the Cleveland crib temp went from 54 to 52 in spite of this warm weather?


----------



## kingnuke32 (Jan 14, 2009)

Ontario flips multiple times throughout the year, this is where a speed and temp probe come into play which most on Erie don't use. Find the right water temp where the bait is holding and you will find the feesh, fishing doesn't have to suck just takes a few more tools to find where they are actively feeding.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

IMO the fish are typically high in the water column when this happens. 

BTW...not to dump gas on the fire..but we had mayflies on our building this morning here in Toledo...


----------



## johan32 (Jun 26, 2008)

BTW...not to dump gas on the fire..but we had mayflies on our building this morning here in Toledo...[/QUOTE]


Saw a few mayflies on Sandusky Bay on Sunday, and heard of some out by Fenwick on Saturday.


----------



## Finn Boy (Jan 25, 2007)

I don't know about erie, but I know what makes Lake Ontario flip - me going there salmon fishing. I hope my powers are not going to be effective on Lake Erie now. Something was wrong this past Sunday out of Lorain


----------



## mhcarl1965 (Jan 24, 2008)

harle96 said:


> wonder if it flipped in the spring of 2003?


*i sure hope so!*


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Hey Jim maybe inversion is over because at 330 pm talked to a friend fishing in that area and limited out nice average fish 2 boats actually. Joe


----------



## eyeangler1 (May 21, 2004)

I experienced a lake turning over a few years back on Ontario in August. The water temp was 70 degrees from the top down to 90ft!! Two days of a nor'easter and the lake temp dropped to 41 degrees on the surface to 39 degrees at 90ft!!!!!! Again, this was mid august and we didn't have enough warm jackets. We just about froze trying to catch fish that wouldn't come outa the mud! One of the weirdest experiences I've ever encountered.


----------



## falcon2082 (Jun 16, 2008)

I am wondering if another contributing factor is the amount of run off that has been and is still dumping into the lake from all the rains. Quite a few up river towns on the western end of the lake have been flooded and the few rivers I have drove over are all up. With all the sediment the receeding flood waters are carrying might this be a contributing factor to the poor fishing that is going on right now?


----------



## Jim Stedke (Dec 5, 2005)

Eyewannago, I think it was a relatively small area and most likly it is over. I also heard that fish were caught in that area and the stuff that looks like moss off the bottom was gone. 

With all this nice weather it would sure be nice to see a good bite develope.


----------



## wanderin_eyes (Jan 14, 2009)

I'll second that Jim. Now we have the mayflies headed in. Arrrrrrgh


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

> I experienced a lake turning over a few years back on Ontario in August. The water temp was 70 degrees from the top down to 90ft!! Two days of a nor'easter and the lake temp dropped to 41 degrees on the surface to 39 degrees at 90ft!!!!!! Again, this was mid august and we didn't have enough warm jackets. We just about froze trying to catch fish that wouldn't come outa the mud! One of the weirdest experiences I've ever encountered.


We had a similar trip out of Frankfort two years ago in August. Really weird to be sweating in 75-80 degree heat at the ramp and have to don winter gear once out of the harbor in 40 degree water. We just happened to be lucky and still have a bunch of heavy clothes still in the console. Bite was actually pretty good once we found the fish in the top 15 foot of the water column.


----------



## eyewannago (Dec 28, 2009)

Jim buddy I dont doubt that it happens because after spawn the fishing gets real tough but as fast as the water temp is going up it is going to be on real soon and I think it is ready to start now. Jim you forgot more about that lake then I have leaned yet but I am learning, do you think it is time to to start power trolling RR at Gull Shoal yet. Joe


----------

